# Favorite movie quotes from horse movies?



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

bahahaha i was totally gonna put the same one from Hidalgo as you

from Hidalgo:
Preston Webb: I didnt join this race to finish in second place
Hopkins:Why did ya then?

Annie Oakley: We're betting on the last american Cowboy

and of Course the one you already put up


Black Beauty
Black Beauty: We dont get to choose the people in our lives. For us, its all chance.

Black Beauty: Oh! If people knew what a comfort to horses a light hand is, and how it keeps a good mouth and a good temper...

Black Beauty: Good places make good horses.


then from Secretariat

Lucian Lauren: He's slower than a fat man encased in concrete being drug backwards. 

Penny Chenery:More than three thousand years ago a man named Job complained to God about all his troubles and the Bible tells us that God answered. Do you give the horse its strength or clothe its neck with a flowing mane? Do you make him leap like a locust, striking terror with his proud snorting? He paused fiercely, rejoicing in his strength and charges into the fray. He laughs at fear, afraid of nothing, He does not shy away from the sword. The quiver rattles against his side, along with the flashing spear and lance. In frenzied excitement he eats up the ground. He cannot stand still when the trumpet sounds. 

aaaand last one i promise haha

Penny Chenery:[_Chenery speaking to Secretariat the evening before the Belmont Stakes_] I've run my race. You run yours.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

"Hi ho, Silver!"

I had a welsh pony that I pretended was Silver. My sister got stuck as the indian and we would tear through bush chasing each other. Fun times!


----------



## ShelbyLovesHorses (Jun 7, 2012)

*My faves*

On secretariat when the caretaker yells "big red done ate his breakfast this morning" lol 
And on national velvet when the little boy is saying bye to Elizabeth Taylor and says " bring me back a monkey!" lol I know it's not really horse related but I always loved that part as a kid


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

ShelbyLovesHorses said:


> On secretariat when the caretaker yells "big red done ate his breakfast this morning" lol
> And on national velvet when the little boy is saying bye to Elizabeth Taylor and says " bring me back a monkey!" lol I know it's not really horse related but I always loved that part as a kid


 
Love both those movies! When his groom yells "you about to see something you ain't never even seen before", it gave me chills.

I also like from Buck Brannaman documentary "The horse is a mirror to your soul, sometimes you don't like what you see, sometimes you do"


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

the horse whisper

*Annie*: I've heard you help people with horse problems.
*Tom Booker*: Truth is, I help horses with people problems.


*Annie*: I had a hard time finding the place. There are no signs.
*Tom Booker*: Oh, there are plenty of signs. Just not many of them printed.


war horse
Albert to Joey


Albert: "Wherever you are, I will find you and I will bring you home."



Ted Narracott: “You’ll stop loving me Rose, and I won’t blame you when you do.”
Rose: “Well, I might hate you more, but I’ll never love you less.”


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

In Lonesome Dove, Gus says something like " There is nothing like riding a good horse through new country".


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I have to say I am a big fan of the line from the John Wayne Movie "The cowboys" where the kid says "just keep your mind in the middle". 
I also like the buck quote already stated. 
I am also a big fan of the scene in seabiscuit where they take him for that woods gallop. Where the red pollard character says something to the effect of "you are a magnificent animal".


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

"It makes no sense, and nonsense can drive a horse mad" - Black Beauty.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Maaaaaaaaayyyyuuuun! im right in the middle of a tv season...but now im gonna have to go back and watch all these movies.....


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> bahahaha i was totally gonna put the same one from Hidalgo as you
> 
> from Hidalgo:
> Preston Webb: I didnt join this race to finish in second place
> ...


Those are my favorite Black Beauty quotes


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Gandalf: "Shadowfax. He is the lord of all horses and has been my
friend through many dangers."


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

*Black Beauty*

"We don't get to choose the people in our lives. For us, it's all chance."

"Once I discovered the he and I, that the two of us, could become one... This business turned out to be perfectly glorious!"

" I have now lived in this happy place a whole year. My strength and spirits are back. Joe promises me I'll never be sold. My troubles are over and I am at home. Often I fancy I'm still at the big pasture in Bertwick park. I'm together with my old friends... and nothing will ever separate us again. Ever" (that one always makes me cry)

*Seabiscuit*

"We didn't fix him. He fixed us"

*War Horse*
Albert: What is it?
Soldier: Some horse they found running through no man's land
Albert: What kind of an horse?
Soldier: A miraculous horse, would be my guess




I'm sure there are more, but these are the ones I always think of right off. Black Beauty is one of my favorite movies, has been since I was a kid. Along with the black stallion


----------

